# Horrorfind Weekends



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

September 25-27th
245 Shawan Road
Hunt Valley, Maryland

Horrorfind Weekend, a giant horror convention. This one of a kind horror halloween and spooky convention features horror movie celebrities, horror writers, halloween seminars and supernatural speakers as well as a giant dealers room , horror movies and many special events. More that just a horror convention, it's the Spookiest Show on Earth.


*For more information...*

HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!

*Hotel information:*

Baltimore Hotels: Baltimore Marriott Hunt Valley Hotel

P.S. The convention will once again be at it's former home: *Hunt Valley Marriott*


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I'm a veteran of Horrorfind Weekends since 2005.
If you have any questions... just send me a email, & I'll try my best to answer them.

I can't attend this year because it cuts into my haunt build time. Oh, & just one more thing... the convention Haunted House is looking for volunteers to help.


----------



## buffyslaysme (Jul 28, 2005)

*Volunteers needed*

As Haunty has said, HFW is going to build a small haunt (convention conference room size) and we're looking for volunteers. We allow inexperienced haunters to get together and create a haunted house for the convention. It's really a great chance at seeing how to put it together a haunt and to work it. Contact me if you want to volunteer or need more information.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

One of our "must go to" every year. 
We've attended the last few in Adelphi and had a great time.
My little one loves being in the costume contest every time. 
buffyslaysme, I sent you a pm with my email. I would love to volunteer and would like more information.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Guests so far:

Margot Kidder
Adrienne King
Fred Williamson
Fairuza Balk
Corbin Bernson
Danny Trejo
Jason Mewes
Derek Mears
Ken Foree
Doug Jones
Brian Steele
John Alexander
William Katt
Mike Christopher
Betsy Rue
Ed Lee
R. Allen Leider
Count Gore De Vol
The Patient Creatures

Special Guests:
Cast of the Film Savage
Martin Kove - Karate Kid, Rambo
Lisa Wilcox - Nightmare on Elm St. 4 & 5
Tony Becker - Huge list of TV credits Tour of Duty, Matlock, Walker Texas Ranger & more

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunts-gatherings-conventions/76797-horrorfind-weekends.html


----------

